# Hobby 750 Manual 2001



## G2EWS

Hi Hobby 750 owners.

In my brief ownership of a Hobby 750 I was loaned a manual for a 2001 model. The manual covers the Hobby Alkoven, the 600 and the 700. I scanned this and made it into a pdf and in four sections as a microsoft imaging file. I also have the Motor Caravan December 2005 report on a 2000 750 FMSE.

If there is a way of getting it on the site, someone let me know. Otherwise pm me and I will email the sections to you. The pdf is 55MB which may not email but I can break down and the four sections are 6MB, 15MB, 8MB and 15MB. The report is 359kb pdf file.

Regards

Chris


----------



## G2EWS

Hi All Hobby owners.

I have temporarily put this manual on my web site for another MHF member.

http://www.swi.org.uk/

Please click the link above and scroll to the bottom of our home page to access.

I will remove it in the New Year

Regards

Chris


----------



## havingfun

hi chris,
just to say thanks for your download,we are newbys and our manaul was in german,and as we had bought private,no way of working out how anything worked,so thanks again to another helpful person on this site,

best wishes, mags


----------



## G2EWS

havingfun said:


> hi chris,
> just to say thanks for your download,we are newbys and our manaul was in german,and as we had bought private,no way of working out how anything worked,so thanks again to another helpful person on this site,
> 
> best wishes, mags


Your welcome,

Chris


----------



## G2EWS

Hi All,

Seems there is still a call for this manual, someone has sent me an email via my website. We took it off a while ago.

Will re-instate it when Daniel comes back.

Regards

Chris


----------



## G2EWS

Hi Hobby Owners,

Sorry it took a while to sort but the 750 manual is back on the web site:

www.swi.org.uk

It will ask for a password which is mhf suprisingly!

Best regards

Chris


----------



## 117671

*hobby 750 fml*

could you please email me the user manual for the above many many thanks
[email protected]. pdf format will be fine


----------



## G2EWS

*Re: hobby 750 fml*




raodhog said:


> could you please email me the user manual for the above many many thanks
> [email protected]. pdf format will be fine


Hi Ted/Roadhog,

The file is too big to email but does work on a download.

Just go to the link I have given and click on hobby then type in mhf.

Best regards

Chris


----------



## 117671

*HOBBY MANUAL*

Hi Chris
Thanks for the download, very instructive it has helped me sort out a lot of things the dealer didd not tell me.All the Best


----------



## G2EWS

Hi Roadhog,

No worries, glad it helped.

Regards

Chris


----------



## 119292

Chris,
You're an absolute star. We brought our Hobby from a dealer without a manual, moreover, although they also had a new model in stock it was supplied with only a German manual. Thanks for taking the time to put the manual on your website, its brilliant and I feel a lot more comfortable. Your manual has answered nearly all of my questions, as I was relying on scribbled notes in a note pad. When I say nearly, I am still not sure of the correct way to put up the double bed in the living area (mine differs form your manual). Drawings I have seen of the 750 show the double bed being made across the vehicle, however, the dealer was as flumoxed as us. In the end we made up a sort of double in the same plane as the fixed double at the back (but on the opposite side of the van) using the table with one side of the table lowered. I am not convinced this is right as not only is this double rather small but this would actually make the vehicle a five birth when it is listed as a four. Can anyone help.


----------



## jbp

Hi Would be keen on a copy of the report on the 2000 model if still available


----------



## G2EWS

Hi jbp,

Go onto my website:

SWI

Scroll down till you see Hobby on the left. Click on it and the password is MHF.

Regards

Chris


----------



## gobjeren

Hi G2EWS,
I would also be very greatful to download a copy.
But it looks as if there is problems for me to connect to your site.


----------



## G2EWS

gobjeren said:


> Hi G2EWS,
> I would also be very greatful to download a copy.
> But it looks as if there is problems for me to connect to your site.


Hi,

The site is down as my provider has removed the ability to use the software we created the site in. So trying to get it re written at the moment.

Regards

Chris


----------



## jb6981

When I bought my Hobby in Germany in 2006 I only had a German instruction book. So I sent the an e-mail to Hobby at;

[email protected]

I headed the e-mail - Englishches Bedienungshandbuch (English manual);
the text was as follows;

"Ich mochten ein Englisches Bedienungshandbuch fur eine Hobby 725FMC/AK kaufen. Fahrzeug-ident. NR: ZFA2440000*******. (chassis number)

Could you please send an instruction book for a Hobby 725 please."

They sent me one by return of post free of charge! That's good service.

Saves messing around with downloads and pdf's.


----------



## G2EWS

jb6981 said:


> When I bought my Hobby in Germany in 2006 I only had a German instruction book. So I sent the an e-mail to Hobby at;
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> I headed the e-mail - Englishches Bedienungshandbuch (English manual);
> the text was as follows;
> 
> "Ich mochten ein Englisches Bedienungshandbuch fur eine Hobby 725FMC/AK kaufen. Fahrzeug-ident. NR: ZFA2440000*******. (chassis number)
> 
> Could you please send an instruction book for a Hobby 725 please."
> 
> They sent me one by return of post free of charge! That's good service.
> 
> Saves messing around with downloads and pdf's.


Very good!

I found my short ownership of a Hobby was one of frustration and incompetence on the side of Hobby themselves.

They had no idea of any part that I asked for as they did not have part numbers. No one had the manual nor could they suggest where I would get it from.

Finally when I suspected, correctly that it had been stolen they had no records of chassis numbers nor could they advise me on any history including the original sale of the vehicle. Hobby UK where totally pointless and virtually told me as much!

Conversely when I bought the Winnebago I was able to download a full parts manual with part numbers for every nut and bolt. In all a much better experience.

The only way I got over the manual was by loaning one from the very helpful sales department at Brownhills in Swindon and copying it. As I did not buy the motorhome from them I was impressed by their help.

Best regards

Chris


----------



## jb6981

G2EWS said:


> jb6981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I bought my Hobby in Germany in 2006 I only had a German instruction book. So I sent the an e-mail to Hobby at;
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> I headed the e-mail - Englishches Bedienungshandbuch (English manual);
> the text was as follows;
> 
> "Ich mochten ein Englisches Bedienungshandbuch fur eine Hobby 725FMC/AK kaufen. Fahrzeug-ident. NR: ZFA2440000*******. (chassis number)
> 
> Could you please send an instruction book for a Hobby 725 please."
> 
> They sent me one by return of post free of charge! That's good service.
> 
> Saves messing around with downloads and pdf's.
> 
> 
> 
> Very good!
> 
> I found my short ownership of a Hobby was one of frustration and incompetence on the side of Hobby themselves.
> 
> They had no idea of any part that I asked for as they did not have part numbers. No one had the manual nor could they suggest where I would get it from.
> 
> Finally when I suspected, correctly that it had been stolen they had no records of chassis numbers nor could they advise me on any history including the original sale of the vehicle. Hobby UK where totally pointless and virtually told me as much!
> 
> Conversely when I bought the Winnebago I was able to download a full parts manual with part numbers for every nut and bolt. In all a much better experience.
> 
> The only way I got over the manual was by loaning one from the very helpful sales department at Brownhills in Swindon and copying it. As I did not buy the motorhome from them I was impressed by their help.
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Chris
Click to expand...

I initially phoned Brownhills, Newark (then the Hobby franchisees) and inquired about a manual, they said they would get back to me, no one did initially so I e-mailed Hobby, a week after the manual arrived from Hobby Brownhills phoned back and said they could get me a manual for £20 + vat. I had dealings with Brownhills, Cannock branch (now closed) in 2006-7. I turned up in my LHD Hobby 725 that I had imported from Germany, they correctly diagnosed the electrical faults but initially refused to carry out any warranty work because they had not imported the van. After an e-mail to Hobby in Germany complaining that I apparently had no European warranty on my new van, Hobby got in touch with Brownhills and told them to honour the warranty. They, Brownhills, then fixed the problem, faulty CBE 12v distribution box, 12v control panel, kaput leisure battery (German van - Italian electrics) and fixed it again 6 months later when the new distribution box failed; all my dealings with Hobby in Germany have been positive so far, I can only speak as I find. If you buy a van in Europe you have a pan-European warranty whatever dealers in the UK say to the contrary. Hobby told them to fix it and they did.


----------



## gobjeren

Tried the email address you proposed, jb6981. Haven't heard anything..... So far.


----------



## jb6981

gobjeren said:


> Tried the email address you proposed, jb6981. Haven't heard anything..... So far.


You could try this one: [email protected] - whether it is still a current e-mail address I now not, but this is the person who sent sent my manual.


----------



## gobjeren

Yes!! Thank you very much.
The Marion Baasch mail worked. 
I now have a manual in German and that will work, I guess.
Many Thanks for the info, jb6981.


----------



## Joatmoa

*Hobby Handbook/Manual*

If someone could let me have a copy of this file in whatever format I can host it on the Internet permanently. Please respond asap as I'm in urgent need of understanding the leisure battery system on my friend's behemoth.

Thank you
[email protected]


----------

